# What day was Jesus crucified?



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

Friday?

Wednesday?

Keep in mind, there were two sabbaths that week.

Figured we could dispel some long held tradition during Easter week!


----------



## jbowes89 (Apr 6, 2010)

It doesn't say it in the bible?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

the bible just uses terms like "first day of the week"...or "the day before the sabbath".

Since Saturday has always been a hebrew sabbath, many assume that Jesus was crucified on Friday....


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Friday?
> 
> Wednesday?
> 
> ...



Friday.

To say he was crucified on Wenesday is a stretch at best.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Friday.
> 
> To say he was crucified on Wenesday is a stretch at best.



I disagree.   

Why would you think it's impossible?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Why would you think it's impossible?



I didn't say impossible....but I did say a stretch.


How many days was Jesus in the tomb? 3 or 5?

Why try to read into more than what is there?

Why try and interpret one verse (Matt 12:40) as the rule and toss out the other 15 that say "on the third day?"  Does Matthew contradict himself in 17:23 where he says the third day?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

lol....I believe He was in the grave 3 days and 3 nights....just like He said He would be!      Sign of Jonah...


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol....I believe He was in the grave 3 days and 3 nights....just like He said He would be!      Sign of Jonah...



  So like I mentioned above, you interpret Matt 12:40 literally.

So what about these verses where it references only 3 days...not 5?

Matthew 16:21; 17:23; 20:19; 26:61; 27:40, 64; Mark 9:31; 10:34; 14:58; 15:29; Luke 9:22; 13:32; 18:33; 24:7, 21, 46; John 2:19, 20; Acts 10:40; 1 Corinthians 15:4




All in all...I don't think it is that huge of a deal...it isn't like if you believe He died on Wednesday, you're going to hel!.  I'll say you're wrong, and that is it


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

I believe it was only 3 days.   I don't believe He was in grave 5 days.

and you're right....it's not a critical belief....doesn't matter when one believes Jesus died, just that He died and rose again.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I believe it was only 3 days.   I don't believe He was in grave 5 days.



Yes you do.

Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday.

5 __days




			
				Bandersnatch said:
			
		

> and you're right....it's not a critical belief....doesn't matter when one believes Jesus died, just that He died and rose again.



You get a hearty Amen to that.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.biblestudy.org/basicart/was-jesus-in-the-grave-for-three-days-and-nights.html

this link is typical of what I'm referring to.

I believe that Jesus was crucified on Wednesday, before the Passover sabbath (a High day) and rose late Saturday.   No one witnessed Him rise Sunday morning, He was already risen.   

be open minded....and read the article.   

in grave wed nite, thursday nite, friday nite...rose late Saturday....  IMO.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.torahresource.com/EnglishArticles/PassionChronology.pdf


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> http://www.biblestudy.org/basicart/was-jesus-in-the-grave-for-three-days-and-nights.html
> 
> this link is typical of what I'm referring to.
> 
> ...



You are Correct also Jewish days are not counted as Westerners do. The Day begins in the evening or sundown as Genesis shows God counting days.
SO Saturday Evening was the beginning already of Sunday or the First day of The Week.

We also Eat a preparation Seder Before teh Actual Passover Seder , this year it was on the 29th although Passover began Tuesday the 30th.


----------



## Madman (Apr 6, 2010)

What day was Passover on that year?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

my point was that there are more sabbaths than just the 7th day sabbath.   during the week of the crucifixion, there was a sabbath for Passover.   That "high day" sabbath was not Saturday....

for me, it's ridiculous that tradition has him crucified on Friday.....and then try to make that fit into Jesus' 3 day/3 night prophecy.    Can't be done.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> my point was that there are more sabbaths than just the 7th day sabbath.   during the week of the crucifixion, there was a sabbath for Passover.   That "high day" sabbath was not Saturday....
> 
> for me, it's ridiculous that tradition has him crucified on Friday.....and then try to make that fit into Jesus' 3 day/3 night prophecy.    Can't be done.



The Special Sabbaths are called Shabbatons and may fall on any day of the week.
This year Passover fell on a Tuesday,
In 33 AD it fell on a Wednesday.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone starting to see the light yet?        Will Easter week look differently to anyone out there from now on?   

Mary had already bought spices for Jesus' burial, too.   If He was killed on Friday, and the sabbath was Saturday, and she went to the grave before the sun rose Sunday morning, when did she buy the spices?  

She had to have bought them before Saturday...and she wouldn't have bought them Friday...there wasn't time.

The fact that there was another Sabbath that week puts the pieces together.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> http://www.biblestudy.org/basicart/was-jesus-in-the-grave-for-three-days-and-nights.html
> 
> this link is typical of what I'm referring to.
> 
> ...



Funny...I saw that article before you posted the link.  The guy is obviously a nutcase.  He writes as though people who believe in a Fri/Sat/Sun 3 day timeline are going to hel! as they call Jesus a Liar.

While I think that articles can be good to read and post...I prefer to actually have the person regurgitate in a summarized fashion what they believe.  It shows one has a much greater understanding of the subject at hand.

By merely copying and pasting, it is someone else's belief, not your own. (I'm guilty of this too).




Lowjack said:


> You are Correct also Jewish days are not counted as Westerners do. The Day begins in the evening or sundown as Genesis shows God counting days.
> SO Saturday Evening was the beginning already of Sunday or the First day of The Week.





Most of us know that the Jewish day ends @ sundown.  

So you don't think that Jesus could die around the 9th hour and be buried by the 12th? 



BANDERSNATCH said:


> for me, it's ridiculous that tradition has him crucified on Friday.....and then try to make that fit into Jesus' 3 day/3 night prophecy.    Can't be done.



Why is it ridiculous?

Why do you have to fit Jesus into a 3 day/3 night timeframe?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> anyone starting to see the light yet?        Will Easter week look differently to anyone out there from now on?
> 
> Mary had already bought spices for Jesus' burial, too.   If He was killed on Friday, and the sabbath was Saturday, and she went to the grave before the sun rose Sunday morning, when did she buy the spices?
> 
> ...



Is it impossible for her to have bought them before he was on the cross?

When did Mary (sister of Martha) buy her perfume?  Obviously, she bought the perfume well before Jesus came to visit.

Joseph of Arimathea already had the tomb.

Why do you think everything had to have happened after his death?


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 6, 2010)

It would be according to which calender,you were going by.Therefore it is in The Scriptures,along with the hour of the day.He died,was buried,and rose on the third day.Bandy, the gregorian calendar wasn't around then,so it was not on Wednesday!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Funny...I saw that article before you posted the link.  The guy is obviously a nutcase.  He writes as though people who believe in a Fri/Sat/Sun 3 day timeline are going to hel! as they call Jesus a Liar.
> 
> By merely copying and pasting, it is someone else's belief, not your own. (I'm guilty of this too).



I agree, rj, that no matter how many days one believes that Jesus was in the tomb it doesn't matter to one's salvation.   this is just a discussion on the subject, and definitely nothing to get upset about.   Not that you are, just seems to be getting touchy.

the link I pasted was just one of many that are out there discussing this subject....and I provided it for people to read...just so they could see that there was another sabbath that week....and that the 3 day/3 night prophecy is accurate if we don't try to have Him crucified on Friday.  There is no reason to have Him crucified on Friday.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I agree, rj, that no matter how many days one believes that Jesus was in the tomb it doesn't matter to one's salvation.   this is just a discussion on the subject, and definitely nothing to get upset about.   Not that you are, just seems to be getting touchy.


Not touchy...not touchy.  Just don't like the cut and paste of articles.  I know that when I actually take the time to summarize what I believe or an article that states beliefs like mine, I learn much more.



			
				Bandersnatch said:
			
		

> the link I pasted was just one of many that are out there discussing this subject....and I provided it for people to read...just so they could see that there was another sabbath that week....and that the 3 day/3 night prophecy is accurate if we don't try to have Him crucified on Friday.  There is no reason to have Him crucified on Friday.



don't think that your view is the only right one

There's 1 reason to have him crucified on Wednesday and 20 to have him crucified on Friday.  See above for list of scriptural references


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll look through scripture references...but if my memory serves me right, they only say "before the sabbath".   I believe that He was crucified "before the sabbath" of the Passover.

Again, the article was just for reference...and I'm FAR from thinking that I have the only correct view....UNLESS WE ARE TALKING ATHEISM/THEISM.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

I've copied the scripture references, and have my homework for tonight.  

Rebuttal tomorrow.....in my own words.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I've copied the scripture references, and have my homework for tonight.
> 
> Rebuttal tomorrow.....in my own words.



You're a good man

I'll give you the cliff's notes version.  They all just say 3 days....not 3 days/nights.

I just don't think you can hang everything on the one verse that points to 3 days/3 nights and interpret it as 72 hours when you've got 20 other verses just saying 3 days.

It would be interesting to see what the ECFs thought about this.  Where's a Catholic when you need one?  

And BH, no...I'm not saying that what the ECFs wrote about the subject makes it on par with the Bible


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 6, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> There's 1 reason to have him crucified on Wednesday and 20 to have him crucified on Friday.  See above for list of scriptural references



If you believe Jesus was crucified on Wednesday before sundown, and was raised late Saturday, (no where is it stated that Jesus rose Sunday) then all 21 fit!   I read all the referenced scriptures, and they all stated "in three days" or something similar.   I also believe that He was in the earth 3 days and 3 nights..."so shall the Son of man be three days and three nights in the heart of the earth" (Matthew 12:38-40)

Do you believe Jesus was in the earth 3 nights?   I believe He was....3 full days and 3 full nights in the tomb.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 6, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> It would be according to which calender,you were going by.Therefore it is in The Scriptures,along with the hour of the day.He died,was buried,and rose on the third day.Bandy, the gregorian calendar wasn't around then,so it was not on Wednesday!



That is Correct, Jews didn't have names for days so the First day would be Sunday, Second day monday etc etc,
So Wednesday would be the fourth day of the week.

It is Important that we understand there are rules to point to who teh Messiah was, he said he must be buried for 3 days as Jonas remained in the Fish's Gut for 3 days and then he would return, prophecies identify who the messiah was,

The Old Testament verses are the prophecy; the New Testament verses proclaim the fulfillment. Check them all out for yourself! 


Born of a virgin (Isaiah 7:14; Matthew 1:21-23)
A descendant of Abraham (Genesis 12:1-3; 22:18; Matthew 1:1; Galatians 3:16)
Of the tribe of Judah (Genesis 49:10; Luke 3:23, 33; Hebrews 7:14)
Of the house of David (2 Samuel 7:12-16; Matthew 1:1)
Born in Bethlehem (Micah 5:2, Matthew 2:1; Luke 2:4-7)
Taken to Egypt (Hosea 11:1; Matthew 2:14-15)
Herod´s killing of the infants (Jeremiah 31:15; Matthew 2:16-18)
Anointed by the Holy Spirit (Isaiah 11:2; Matthew 3:16-17)
Heralded by the messenger of the Lord (John the Baptist) (Isaiah 40:3-5; Malachi 3:1; Matthew 3:1-3)
Would perform miracles (Isaiah 35:5-6; Matthew 9:35)
Would preach good news (Isaiah 61:1; Luke 4:14-21)
Would minister in Galilee (Isaiah 9:1; Matthew 4:12-16) Would cleanse the Temple (Malachi 3:1; Matthew 21:12-13)
Would first present Himself as King 173,880 days from the decree to rebuild Jerusalem (Daniel 9:25; Matthew 21:4-11)
Would enter Jerusalem as a king on a donkey (Zechariah 9:9; Matthew 21:4-9)
Would be rejected by Jews (Psalm 118:22; I Peter 2:7)
Die a humiliating death (Psalm 22; Isaiah 53) involving:
rejection (Isaiah 53:3; John 1:10-11; 7:5,48)
betrayal by a friend (Psalm 41:9; Luke 22:3-4; John 13:18)
sold for 30 pieces of silver (Zechariah 11:12; Matthew 26:14-15)
silence before His accusers (Isaiah 53:7; Matthew 27:12-14)
being mocked (Psalm 22: 7-8; Matthew 27:31)
beaten (Isaiah 52:14; Matthew 27:26)
spit upon (Isaiah 50:6; Matthew 27:30)
piercing His hands and feet (Psalm 22:16; Matthew 27:31)
being crucified with thieves (Isaiah 53:12; Matthew 27:38)
praying for His persecutors (Isaiah 53:12; Luke 23:34)
piercing His side (Zechariah 12:10; John 19:34)
given gall and vinegar to drink (Psalm 69:21, Matthew 27:34, Luke 23:36)
no broken bones (Psalm 34:20; John 19:32-36)
buried in a rich man’s tomb (Isaiah 53:9; Matthew 27:57-60)
casting lots for His garments (Psalm 22:18; John 19:23-24)
Would rise from the dead!! (Psalm 16:10; Mark 16:6; Acts 2:31)
Ascend into Heaven (Psalm 68:18; Acts 1:9)
Would sit down at the right hand of God (Psalm 110:1; Hebrews 1:3)


----------



## emtguy (Jul 1, 2010)

you are right he was crucified on wen...The HIGH sabbath...not the weekly sabbath....people just go by what they been taught and never assume it may be wrong thats why they fuss about it, any smart person can conclude he was killed on wen. by just reading the bible but most of them havent ever read it through, much less study it


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 1, 2010)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> anyone starting to see the light yet?        .




Nope not yet.


----------



## emtguy (Jul 1, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Nope not yet.




really? are you serious? Im really asking, not being smart butt.
i can get you the time line and facts if it will help to show you that the modern religion is wrong about good friday...there is no such thing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2010)

emtguy said:


> you are right he was crucified on wen...The HIGH sabbath...not the weekly sabbath....people just go by what they been taught and never assume it may be wrong thats why they fuss about it, any smart person can conclude he was killed on wen. by just reading the bible but most of them havent ever read it through, much less study it



I've read it a couple of times.


----------



## emtguy (Jul 2, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I've read it a couple of times.



so why do you not think he was crucified on wen. then? If you read it then surely you know the original poster is correct.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2010)

Luke 16:9  9Now when Jesus was risen early the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had cast seven devils. 

Without going into a great detail, Jesus was certainly risen on the the first day of the week.
We also know Jesus was dead a period of time that could account for a three day period.
That would mean Jesus either died and was buried on the sixth(Friday), or the fifth(Thursday).
Ultimately, your answer will depent upon whether you use our modern day time system or you use the time system that was used during the week Jesus died.

There's no place in all that for Wednesday.  Now I know there are some good spin-doctors who love to come up with new understands, but this isn't going to be one of then for me.

Jesus didn't die one day, and be buried the next.

But I guess I would be interested to hear your point of view of this.


----------



## emtguy (Jul 4, 2010)

Killed on wen.
thur 
fri
sat....he was in grave...resurected on sat nigh...saw Mary sun morn...first day of the week

Going by memory on this but i can get a timeline for ya.

The verse does not say he was risen AND appeared to Mary....It reads  he WAS risen and appeared to Mary...he had been risin for a time before appearing to Mary..


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 4, 2010)

emtguy said:


> Killed on wen.
> thur
> fri
> sat....he was in grave...resurected on sat nigh...saw Mary sun morn...first day of the week
> ...



Is there any scripture that might lend credit to your claim that Jesus actually resurrected on Saturday night?

If He did resurrect on Saturday night, shouldn't the Lord's day be on Saturday rather than Sunday?


----------



## emtguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Is there any scripture that might lend credit to your claim that Jesus actually resurrected on Saturday night?
> 
> If He did resurrect on Saturday night, shouldn't the Lord's day be on Saturday rather than Sunday?



i'll get you the scripture and no...his resurectio has nothing to do with the sabbath


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 10, 2010)

emtguy said:


> i'll get you the scripture and no...his resurectio has nothing to do with the sabbath



I didn't say "sabbath".  I said the "Lord's day".
Sabbath is last day of week.  Lord's day is first day.


----------



## emtguy (Jul 11, 2010)

the catholic church started the " good friday" ordeal...its not scriptural that he was killed on fri...
When i get time i will lay it out for you with refernces...been a while since i researched it and i dont wanna go by memory, i get things mixed up.


----------



## apoint (Aug 13, 2010)

*Died wed  3pm*

Bible say's the tumb was empty sunday morning...
 count backwards 3 days...
    Sat- Fri- Thur.....
 Died  Wed at 3 pm and in the grave before sunset Wed.
   You dont have to believe the truth but it would help you know the truth.... Shabott shalom


----------



## Dominic (Aug 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> Bible say's the tumb was empty sunday morning...
> count backwards 3 days...
> Sat- Fri- Thur.....
> Died  Wed at 3 pm and in the grave before sunset Wed.
> You dont have to believe the truth but it would help you know the truth.... Shabott shalom



Well gosh that solves it 2000 years of scholarship must be wrong. Clearly, the tumb was empty.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 13, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Luke 16:9  9Now when Jesus was risen early the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had cast seven devils.
> 
> Without going into a great detail, Jesus was certainly risen on the the first day of the week.
> We also know Jesus was dead a period of time that could account for a three day period.
> ...



First day of the week began Saturday evening at sundown.


----------



## apoint (Aug 14, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Well gosh that solves it 2000 years of scholarship must be wrong. Clearly, the tumb was empty.



2000 years has nothing to do with the truth. Sammy Davis can see that.. Does the Bible say "good Friday" NO.
 It does say the tumb was empty on the first day of the week Sunday =  simple first grade math. Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

apoint said:


> Bible say's the tumb was empty sunday morning...
> count backwards 3 days...
> Sat- Fri- Thur.....
> Died  Wed at 3 pm and in the grave before sunset Wed.
> You dont have to believe the truth but it would help you know the truth.... Shabott shalom





apoint said:


> 2000 years has nothing to do with the truth. Sammy Davis can see that.. Does the Bible say "good Friday" NO.
> It does say the tumb was empty on the first day of the week Sunday =  simple first grade math. Thank you for reading my post.






Jesus was crucified on Friday afternoon that would be one onah (an onah can be either a full or a partial day), on Friday sundown the second onah/day would begin, Saturday sundown the third onah/day would begin, making Sunday morning part of the third day. So using our modern methods of time telling we would say “part of Friday, the whole of Saturday, and part of Sunday” but the Jewish writers of the Gospel would understand stand it as three onah. 



apoint said:


> simple first grade math



You might also consider that these 1st century folks did not use "simple first grade math", in fact our system, the Hindu-Arabic numeral system, would likely confuse the heck out of them.

So no math needed just learning a little about the cultures you studying.


----------



## apoint (Aug 14, 2010)

You are welcome to beliveve that mumbo jumbo" onah ", with all that other strange stuff you come up with.
 You say Jewish writer's of the gospel? You need to show me that one.  Iv been to many Christian churches and many Synagogue's but your good at coming up with new ideas from left field.
 How many" Jewish writer's" do you know and how many synagogues have you been to? Like I said, believe what you like if that makes you feel good. Ill believe the truth. You say an onah can be a full or partial day/ that is quite confusing on it's own right.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

apoint said:


> You are welcome to beliveve that mumbo jumbo" onah ", with all that other strange stuff you come up with.
> You say Jewish writer's of the gospel? You need to show me that one.  Iv been to many Christian churches and many Synagogue's but your good at coming up with new ideas from left field.
> How many" Jewish writer's" do you know and how many synagogues have you been to? Like I said, believe what you like if that makes you feel good. Ill believe the truth.



I know plenty of Jewish writers including my rabbinical literature and ancient Hebrew Professor. I also know plenty of Catholic scholars, but so what? I have attended more then one Synagogue, but again so what?

Gospel Of Matthew – Aramaic/Greek writer
Gospel Of Mark – Jewish/Christian writer
Gospel Of Luke – Gentile/Christian writer
Gospel Of John – Jewish/Christian writer

So your new idea of Christ being crucified on Wednesday is not from left field, but my pointing out the idioms used and how the Jewish writers of the Gospels understood time frames, is?


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 14, 2010)

The calender as we know it now was different to the calender then. I know this is a hard concept to grasp, but it is entirely possible that when the calender we use now was first put into effect, our mon could have been a thur 2010 years ago. so it would be fairly tough to pinpoint exacts. you have to realize that record keeping was not as advanced as it is now. alot of items were passed on by word of mouth and the few written records that were available. as far as the theological debate on sabbaths and time in the tomb, etc., i'll leave that to you guys. you know your stuff!


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 14, 2010)

It wasn't on Friday but what really matters is that he is now and has been for a long time  ALIVE. You either repent of your wickedness and believe in him alone or you burn for all eternity. It doesn't matter how much Roman tradition you try to keep unless you come by repentance and belief you burn!


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

apoint said:


> You say an onah can be a full or partial day/ that is quite confusing on it's own right.



How is it confusing?

We do the same thing in English. I could say, “2009 was a good year”. I could also say, “I was born in 2009”. In the first case 2009 meant the whole year, in the second case 2009 meant only a part of the year. Most of the time when talking about days we are not talking about whole days, we are only talking about partial days.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> It wasn't on Friday but what really matters is that he is now and has been for a long time  ALIVE. You either repent of your wickedness and believe in him alone or you burn for all eternity. It doesn't matter how much Roman tradition you try to keep unless you come by repentance and belief you burn!



Don’t you have a possum to eat or a cousin to kiss?


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 14, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Jesus was crucified on Friday afternoon that would be one onah (an onah can be either a full or a partial day), on Friday sundown the second onah/day would begin, Saturday sundown the third onah/day would begin, making Sunday morning part of the third day. So using our modern methods of time telling we would say “part of Friday, the whole of Saturday, and part of Sunday” but the Jewish writers of the Gospel would understand stand it as three onah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He could not have being crucified on Friday as Saturday evening is the end of the Sabbath That would be only one day in the Tomb.


----------



## apoint (Aug 14, 2010)

Dominic you are a confused person.  In the mean time try to win your arguments without being confused and  condesending to others.
 It also does not matter which calender you use. They all have 7 days in them from the begining of time. That is the time period were talking about. Dominic  what denomination are you? That might explain alot.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 14, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I know plenty of Jewish writers including my rabbinical literature and ancient Hebrew Professor. I also know plenty of Catholic scholars, but so what? I have attended more then one Synagogue, but again so what?
> 
> Gospel Of Matthew – Aramaic/Greek writer
> Gospel Of Mark – Jewish/Christian writer
> ...



So you are Jewish ?

×�×™×š ×”×•×� ×”×�×“×•×Ÿ ×©×œ×š ×œ×¡×¤×¨×•×ª ×¢×‘×¨×™×ª


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> So you are Jewish ?
> 
> איך הוא האדון שלך לספרות עברית



I am as Jewish as you are


----------



## apoint (Aug 14, 2010)

Dominic would have strong Catholic back ground, would be my guess. Leaning heavily to roman Catholic, depending on what his priest told him . but I could be wong. Maybe just a nonbeliever who likes to be antagonistic.  Good thing God loves us all no matter your beliefs. 

 Im not scared to tell you my denomination sir. It's the same one that's in the Bible. It's nondenominational, I belong to God's Kingdom, which would mean being born again, I am grafted into  the covenant promises of God to Israel. The common wealth of God's Kingdom.
 The same one Yeshua taught. Good night and say your prayer's that all may come to the Lord. Every knee will bow and every toung confess.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 14, 2010)

apoint said:


> Dominic would have strong Catholic back ground, would be my guess. Leaning heavily to roman Catholic, depending on what his priest told him . but I could be wong. Maybe just a nonbeliever who likes to be antagonistic.  Good thing God loves us all no matter your beliefs.
> Say good nite and say your prayers that all may come to the lord.



I say you got that about right.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 14, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I am as Jewish as you are



I doubt it and doubt your Hebrew History training as well.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

apoint said:


> Dominic you are a confused person.  In the mean time try to win your arguments without being confused and  condesending to others.



Not confused, not in the least

Condescending no, more like confident 



apoint said:


> It also does not matter which calender you use. They all have 7 days in them from the begining of time. That is the time period were talking about.



I never said it did. How days and nights have been counted or what they have been called is different.

The Bible is a text of its time however; it also applies to us today. In order to read and understand what is being said you need to have a better grasp of how it was said and what was meant in the time that it was written. Idioms, metaphor, and many other cultural language devices are used throughout the Bible, knowing how to read and understand them will give you a better grasp on the text, even in translation. The Bible was not written in our modern language, it was written in ancient Hebrew and ancient Greek, two languages that are so different today from then that if a Hellenized person from the past were dropped into modern Greece they would be linguistically lost, the some would go for a Jew dropped into modern Jerusalem. 

If you read a phrase like and read, “it was raining cats and dogs” in the Bible would you assume that, it was actually raining cats and dogs? Or would you say it was probably pouring rain? This is a modern English idiom, and one that culturally speaking you should understand, however a person from Japan who just recently learned English would likely believe the speak meant, that it was really raining cats and dogs, even if it made no sense, because from a linguistically cultural point of view this idiom is outside the Japanese persons understanding. One of my favorite Japanese idioms is çŒ«ã�®æ‰‹ã‚‚å€Ÿã‚Šã�Ÿã�„, or Neko no te mo karitai or "I would like to borrow a cat's paw.". Any ideas? Without looking it up. How about if I called someone a Sakura or Cherry Blossom? 

The Bible is full of idioms & metaphors and without an effort to understand them, you could be stuck believing that it was actually raining cats and dogs. 



apoint said:


> Dominic  what denomination are you? That might explain alot.



I am not in any denomination I am Catholic


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I doubt it and doubt your Hebrew History training as well.



Well that is a relief. If you do not believe me then I must be on the right track.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 14, 2010)

First off, a little spell check goes a long way…



apoint said:


> Dominic would have strong Catholic back ground, would be my guess.



Wow you are good, was it the name Dominic or the quote from St. Dominic that I use for my signature, or did you happen to go back and read a little.




apoint said:


> Leaning heavily to roman Catholic,



What is this supposed to mean “leaning heavily roman Catholic”? If I am Catholic which other way would I lean?



apoint said:


> depending on what his priest told him . but I could be wong.



You can be “Wong” all you want, are the Wongs some new denomination?



apoint said:


> Good thing God loves us all no matter your beliefs.



So if you believe in this Wong denomination and your beliefs are different from mine God still loves you. Good to know.



apoint said:


> Im not scared to tell you my denomination sir.



Oh Good here it comes, because I just really wanted to know. Is it Wong?



apoint said:


> It's the same one that's in the Bible. It's nondenominational,



What? I thought it was Wong. Nondenominational, but wait I do not remember seeing the word nondenominational in the Bible.   



apoint said:


> I belong to God's Kingdom, which would mean being born again,



Cool me too, I was born again at my baptism.



apoint said:


> I am grafted into  the covenant promises of God to Israel.



Yep I sure am



apoint said:


> The common wealth of God's Kingdom.



Uh huh that one




apoint said:


> The same one Yeshua taught.



The very same one. Remember when he gave to the Keys of the Kingdom to St. Peter, thus founding the Catholic Church.




apoint said:


> Good night and say your prayer's that all may come to the Lord. Every knee will bow and every toung confess.



Ok well this is a very sweet ending, Good night to you too, say your prayers


----------



## apoint (Aug 15, 2010)

Gee dominic you are off the charts tonight. 
 You say your not a denomination, your Catholic....?????
 Then say St Peter was a Catholic......??????
  I  think you should change priest, he's lieing to you. 
 The word Catholic is not in my bible or the Jewish bible.
      St Peter was a Jew not catholic. Catholic name has nothing to do with what Yeshua taught.......
 Quit letting those priest lie to you and fill your head with bunk. Catholic's are credited to giving us the christmastree and the word Easter that came from Isthar who was Nemrods wife That gave us the occult and black magic.
 Sorry for the history lesson, but I think its raining cats and dogs tonight.
 Oh , again, Baptisim does not make you born again sir.....
  I was born again then baptised to show  outwardly to the world my confession of my faith. Not the other way around like you did.
    If I were you I would find a good spirit filled Baptist church to get on the right road to being born again before its too late. Geeesh, thank God loves us all.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 15, 2010)

apoint said:


> Gee dominic you are off the charts tonight.


I am this way every night



apoint said:


> You say your  not a denomination, your Catholic....



Do you mean “your” or “you’re”?
One is possessive the other means “you are”

And no I am not a denomination, I could be I guess. That would be interesting "What denomination are you?"

"Dominic"



apoint said:


> Then say St Peter was a Catholic......



Well St. Peter was Catholic, heck you just called him a saint.



apoint said:


> I realy think you should change priest, he's lieing to you.



Really has two l’s
Lying not lieing



apoint said:


> The word Catholic is not in my bible or the Jewish bible.



And? Neither is Trinity or Nondenominational, heck the try finding the word Bible in your Bible.

What is with the Jewish Bible thing?



apoint said:


> St Peter was a Jew not catholic.



Nevertheless, you called him a saint, for a second time.



apoint said:


> Catholic name has nothing to do with what Yeshua taught.......



It has everything to do with what Jesus Christ taught it is after all universal.



apoint said:


> Catholic's are credited to giving us the christmastree



Nope Martin Luther and Christmas Tree is two words



apoint said:


> and the word Easter that came from Isthar who was Nemrods wife That gave us the occult and black magic.



No again, Easter is German not Middle Eastern. Aside from that, Easter is only called Easter in a few Western countries. In fact in the Middle East, where the name “Ishtar” comes from they call it Pascal or Paschal or Pesach.

Now why would the Middle Eastern Catholics not call it Easter if indeed Easter was named after Ishtar? 

Again a little understanding of other cultures would have helped.

Also it is spelled Ishtar not Isthar, your h and t were reversed. 



apoint said:


> Sorry for the history lesson, but I think its raining cats and dogs tonight.



Yes that was a very sorry “history lesson”



apoint said:


> Oh , again, Baptisum dont make you born again sir.....



Sir…I like that you can keep it up.

There is no U in baptism and the conjunction of “do” and “not” has an apostrophe in it. 



apoint said:


> I was born again then baptised to show  outwardly to the world my confession of my faith. Not the other way around like you did.



Did you say the sinners prayer, or do an alter call? Because those are not in the Bible

There is no S in baptized



apoint said:


> If I were you I would find a good spirit filled Baptist church to get on the right road to being born again before its too late.



Oh, goody yet another self-righteous blow hard telling me I am going to he l l, like I have never heard that before. 

You and Rabbi/Preacher Al should get together; I hear he gets a discount on aluminum foil.


----------



## apoint (Aug 15, 2010)

No I dont type very well Dominic or put my ''' in all the time.  But thats all right for you to point out, if thats the best you can do when you have to use personal attacks to prove your spiritual knowledge.
 Im sure your priest can come up with something you can say. Your history lessons are very skewed at best so you might try to stay with the english lessons and personal attacks to prove how smart you are.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 15, 2010)

apoint said:


> No I dont type very well Dominic or put my ''' in all the time.



I would suggest typing in Word first then copy and paste. Not only would it improve your typing skills, it would give you time to think before you type.




apoint said:


> But thats all right for you to point out, if thats the best you can do when you have to use personal attacks to prove your spiritual knowledge.



Personal attacks. You have claimed I am to dumb to think for myself, that my faith is bunk, and a whole bunch of other stuff, but you accuse me of personal attacks. If my pointing out your spelling errors is a personal attack, then I am an offender. 

As from as “spiritual knowledge” goes we have not seen any out you, unless you count crediting Catholics with the Christmas Tree or Easter being named after Ishtar.



apoint said:


> Im sure your priest can come up with something you can say.


 Because I am too dumb, or just brain washed, right?!




apoint said:


> Your history lessons are very skewed at best



So show me where I am wrong. Show that Martin Luther did not promote the Christmas Tree, show me that Easter is not taken from the German, and that but for a few Western countries most people call do not call it Easter, but Paschal.  PM me some sources, something with footnotes, but do not pretend to be correct, just because you say you are. 



apoint said:


> so you might try to stay with the english lessons and personal attacks to prove how smart you are.



English should be capitalized.


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 15, 2010)

One question that I've wondered about...In order to be a Catholic Priest, one cannot be married. Wasn't Peter married. In Matthew 8:14, Jesus cared for Peter's mother-n-law. Pretty discounting to me.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 15, 2010)

FireDoc said:


> One question that I've wondered about...In order to be a Catholic Priest, one cannot be married. Wasn't Peter married. In Matthew 8:14, Jesus cared for Peter's mother-n-law. Pretty discounting to me.



There is no evidence in Scripture about St. Peter being married when he met Christ. The fact that only his mother-in-law is mentioned indicates he may have been a widower by the time he was called by Jesus.


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 15, 2010)

Scripture as follows:

Matt 8:14  "And when Jesus was come into Peter's house, he saw his wife's mother laid, and sick of a fever."

Mark 1:30 "But Simon's wife's mother lay sick of a fever, and anon they tell him of her."

Luke 4:38 "And he arose out of the synagogue, and entered into Simon's house. And Simon's wife's mother was taken with a great fever; and they besought him for her."

The mention of "Peter's wife's mother" proves that Peter was married. His wife was likely still living, as Paul later asks in I Corinthians 9:5, "Do we have no right to take along a believing wife, as do also the other apostles, the brothers of the Lord, and Cephas?" This indicates that several of the apostles were married during their ministries.

Erroneously, Roman Catholics claim Peter to be the rock on which the church was built, the vicar of Christ, and the first Pope. How can they maintain, then, that it is wrong for "priests" to marry? If this were a sin, why did Christ not immediately reject Peter as an apostle, since he had a wife? It seems incredible that the Catholic Church would teach that Peter was its "first Pope," a model to all his successors, yet forbid its priests to marry despite his being a married man!

Priestly celibacy is specifically contrary to New Testament teaching (I Timothy 4:1, 3). Paul instructs, "A bishop then must be blameless, the husband of one wife, . . . one who rules his own house well, having his children in submission with all reverence (for if a man does not know how to rule his own house, how will he take care of the church of God?)" (I Timothy 3:2, 4-5). Scripture makes no objection to God's ministers having a wife. As Hebrews 13:4 declares, "Marriage is honorable among all."

But for the original posts question...Does it really matter to sweat the small stuff?


----------



## apoint (Aug 15, 2010)

FireDoc said:


> Scripture as follows:
> 
> Matt 8:14  "And when Jesus was come into Peter's house, he saw his wife's mother laid, and sick of a fever."
> 
> ...



Your right again Fire Doc.  God created Adam & Eve, man and wife. Blood of my blood bone of my bone. There is alot of stuff the catholics added to the jewish origional writings.
 Zacharia had a wife Elizabeth. He was a priest and father of John the Baptist. Ect etc. Sorry but your wrong again dominic.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 15, 2010)

FireDoc said:


> Scripture as follows:
> 
> Matt 8:14  "And when Jesus was come into Peter's house, he saw his wife's mother laid, and sick of a fever."
> 
> ...



Glad to see you are a fan of Mr. Collins

Yes St. Peter was married at some point, but it appears he was widowed. Widowers can become priest, and it appears that the first Pope was an example.

What makes me think he was widowed?

Who tends to Christ and St. Peter after the Mother-in-law is healed?

Was it St. Peter's wife?

Does it seem against custom that someone's wife would not serve them and their companions?


The "wife" in 1 Corinthians 9:5 is a poor translation of a Greek phrase for "sister" or "woman" or "helper". Very handy use of it by Mr. Collins

St. Paul never says that they must be married. He in fact suggests celibacy very often.

And yes “marriage should be honored by all” but a full reading of Hebrews 13:4 shows that St. Paul was talking about adultery and fornication, not about whether priest should marry or not.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 15, 2010)

apoint said:


> Your right again Fire Doc.  God created Adam & Eve, man and wife. Blood of my blood bone of my bone. There is alot of stuff the catholics added to the jewish origional writings.
> Zacharia had a wife Elizabeth. He was a priest and father of John the Baptist. Ect etc. Sorry but your wrong again dominic.



Wow I guess you got me there. Zechariah was a priest and he did have a son John.

Do you recall anything about Jewish priest having to abstain from marital relations?


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know Mr Collins. I just found something I agreed with and posted it, as my post said in the beginning. I guess you succeeded in omitting that part. Geez, now I remember why I stopped posting in this forum.


----------



## apoint (Aug 15, 2010)

FireDoc said:


> I don't know Mr Collins. I just found something I agreed with and posted it, as my post said in the beginning. I guess you succeeded in omitting that part. Geez, now I remember why I stopped posting in this forum.



 Your right again Fire Doc. Some people cant see the forest for all those darn trees in the way. Sometimes you have to ignore a barking dog.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 15, 2010)

FireDoc said:


> Scripture as follows:
> 
> Matt 8:14  "And when Jesus was come into Peter's house, he saw his wife's mother laid, and sick of a fever."
> 
> ...





FireDoc said:


> I don't know Mr Collins. I just found something I agreed with and posted it, as my post said in the beginning. I guess you succeeded in omitting that part. Geez, now I remember why I stopped posting in this forum.



I quoted just what you posted and did not omit anything.. 

Your comment was written by Martin G. Collins from an article entitled The Miracles of Jesus Christ:Healing Peter's Mother-in-Law. Since I was commenting on Mr. Collins article I thought I should acknowledge him.

Read more: 

http://www.cgg.org/index.cfm/fuseaction/Library.sr/CT/Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----/k/1235/Miracles-Jesus-Christ-Healing-Peters-Mother-in-law.htm

FireDoc,

You did post this 



FireDoc said:


> I've been reading ya'lls posts and got to studying my own self. I found a page that I believe to be true. If I may, I'll cut/paste it here.



in the Automatic Salvation thread. Maybe you thought you posted it in this one too.


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 16, 2010)

Drawn back into the snare I guess...YOU WIN!!! Is that what you want to hear? Again, I merely posted something I found and liked. Not a fan of Mr. whoever you said it was, never heard of the guy/girl. I never looked @ who wrote it. This isn't Eng 101 and this isn't MLA format so I don't have to give anybody credit for anything if'n I don't want to. You'd argue with a deaf mute just to hear your own voice resonate. This conversation is usless, I'd rather watch paint dry. Talk amoungst yourselves. I'm through.


----------



## earl (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually you are supposed to acknowledge where you get your cut and pastes from. Check with a mod or admin for the particulars.

LJ , you know better than to post something not in English without an accompanying translation.


Lowjack said:


> So you are Jewish ?
> 
> איך הוא האדון שלך לספרות עברית



Bad Boy !!!


Dom , here's the problem...

''If I were you I would find a good spirit filled Baptist church to get on the right road to being born again before its too late''

Some folks just can't get over themselves .


----------



## apoint (Aug 16, 2010)

earl said:


> Actually you are supposed to acknowledge where you get your cut and pastes from. Check with a mod or admin for the particulars.
> 
> LJ , you know better than to post something not in English without an accompanying translation.
> 
> ...



 Looks to me you boys[ earl/dominic] just love attacking people, maybe the people will complain enough to get you two booted off GON. Then we could get back to talking about the things of God instead of all your nonsence and personal attacks.  I think we need a moderator to step in here about now.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 17, 2010)

apoint said:


> Looks to me you boys[ earl/dominic] just love attacking people, maybe the people will complain enough to get you two booted off GON. Then we could get back to talking about the things of God instead of all your nonsence and personal attacks.  I think we need a moderator to step in here about now.



Then please request one step in. You can complain about disagreeing with me all you want. You can complain that I question your ideas all you want. You even complain that I am a smart aleck. However, I have not broken any rules, and if I have, I will be happy for the Mods to correct me. So for me at least Bob's your uncle and Fanny's your aunt.


----------



## earl (Aug 17, 2010)

apoint said:


> Looks to me you boys[ earl/dominic] just love attacking people, maybe the people will complain enough to get you two booted off GON. Then we could get back to talking about the things of God instead of all your nonsence and personal attacks.  I think we need a moderator to step in here about now.




As a member of this site you would be well within your rights to contact any of the moderators and administrators. If you need help on finding out who they are ,I will be glad to point you in the right direction.  
If you are having a hard time finding ,or understanding the rules ,I will aslo be happy to point you in the right direction .
 Say hi to Uncle Bob and Aunt Fanny for me .


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 17, 2010)

Just to be clear....Jesus was crucified on the day that was three days before ressurection day.  Don't y'all know that?


----------

